# Bandwagon Blues



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What are folks using to haul their gear and themselves to gigs? Does anyone have a band truck, van, or bus? Trailer? Is it economical?

Right now, the cover band sometimes uses their personal vehicles, and sometimes uses a rental van, or both. A couple of us could probably write off a van as a business expense.

What say ye?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hammond Hauler/Sailboat hauler ....but some use a utility trailer


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

How many passengers can you carry when you're fully loaded with gear?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mooh said:


> How many passengers can you carry when you're fully loaded with gear?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


That's a loaded question ... it seats 8.. not much gear.. pull the two back seats.. it takes M3/Leslie /PA/monitors/amps for a 5 pc group.. if you pack it correctly .... 'xept the drummer... screw em'... Now that is pretty loaded but that is actually a good thing as there is less potential for gear flying around if it is totally packed. If I am just hauling the organ I do tie it down. 

By removing only one back seat I can still do the organ and leslie and a couple of amps. It's roughly 4 ' deep.

But as I said up there.. you could think about a utility trailer if you have something capable of towing. The back of the van is basically 4*8 by 4' high. There are lots of those trailers hitting the used market. If you have a secure place you have the option of leaving PA gear loaded ready for the next gig. 

But you sure can get a bit o' gear in a Saturn....


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool, thanks.

Yes, when properly packed, a lot of stuff can be hauled in a car. Funny how much better my stuff is packed before the gig than after. We've made a few trips to the east coast from Ontario with the Rav4 packed to the gills with instruments, amps, and teaching materials for the music camp/school. It's a tight squeeze and every year I say I'm going to get a small utility trailer again but never do. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I am pretty good at packing. I spent a couple of months packing containers of woodworking .ie odd shapes etc etc.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I worked on the shipping docks for a toy company for a few years when I was a kid and during the lead-up to the holidays when we were at our craziest, we'd have to get really creative picking and packing orders to be shipped and then loading the transport trailers so they were a) as full as possible and b) secure. I find that really helps when it comes packing gear 

I always stare enviously at other bands' trailers, because I wish we could have one too. I get myself to and from shows in my Sunfire carrying my gear (head, cab, 2 or 3 guitars, bag o' cables, pedalboard, stands, etc.) and my bassist's gear (head, cab, 2 basses, mandolin, stands, bag o' cables, etc.) It's a tight fit, but it works.

Every time I drive by a used car lot and see an SUV for a good price, though, I wonder how much I can get on trade for my Pontiac.

Mooh, I totally hear you about the late-night packup. It always seems like it was a complete impossibility for all that stuff to have fit before. It's like stuff got fat during the show!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

4 piece band. We haul all our gear in 2 Civics. It's tight but it works. Then again, our drummer can't buy the kit he wants (bigger kick drum) until one of us actually has a vehicle it will fit in.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

We are a 3 piece. Wish we had someone to play my hammond and rhodes, but that would make loading the van much more difficult, especially since I'd have to put a 4th seat back in for her. (Sorry, it'll have to be a her, because I also imagine that whoever this beautiful keyboardist will be, will also eventually marry me).
Anyways, we use my Dodge Grand Caravan that I got last summer when I needed to replace my soon-to-be-dead Neon with something more equipment-friendly. Ya, it's my own (and only) personal vehicle, but it also makes sense since I also have no other life outside of the band and band equipment anyways.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

crap! double post! so sorry. What else to say... nope, got nothing.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I jam two amps, two guitars, my mic stand, the stands for our PA speakers, and a "Stanley" work station tool box thing on wheels I use to roll my cords, pedals, tools, ect from gig to gig, all in my 3-door Accent.

It's tight, lol.......


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If we don't need to bring the PA we take an old-style Honda Odyssey and a Subaru Outback wagon for our gear.


----------

